# 2017 chevy Cruz won’t start



## Pullat (Jul 6, 2020)

Good day my 2017 Chevy Cruz Lt just got its transmission change but now the car won’t start tried almost everything I could think of


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When you say Transmission change, what exactly did they change? Does your Country offer Roadside Coverage under the Warranty


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The last trans I changed was an 80 Plymouth horizon.

Turned out I didn't have the trans linkage adjusted properly. When the car was in park the trans was actually in reverse.

Might not be your problem though.

One thing you can try is to lift the front off the ground. A mistake I didn't think about. I jumped the starter with a screwdriver. The engine fired up and the car rolled back. LOL.

Try jumping the starter with the front off the ground so you don't have the same thing happen.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

More infoooooo


----------

